# Budgie coming to me



## BlueBudgieLove (Oct 3, 2016)

Whenever I come to the cage to have a look at them, there are some budgies (especially the males) that will look at me or tilt their heads and fly to a near perch. When I put my finger in they'll use their beak. When I'll give them food they'll eat by hand. Does it mean they like me? They always look at my hands when I come


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It means you are establishing the foundations of trust, your budgies are getting more comfortable around you and they are starting to show more curiosity and receptiveness towards you.
Your budgies are starting to like you and also see you as the bringer of food and treats.


----------



## BlueBudgieLove (Oct 3, 2016)

Thats cool! I love feeding them bread, chapati and buns. They love corriander. Is it healthy for them?


----------

